# Please suggest espresso beans for someone who likes Illy



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

I've not done any cupping so I'm not familiar with the terms people use to describe taste. I do know that I like Illy beans, which I gather are a 'dark roast'. Can anyone suggest others to try? This is for use with a Classic and MC2.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Nick, how's it going?

Have a look at the Brighton Lanes blend from Coffee Compass. There's a recent thread on the blend and I found that they worked well on the classic:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/brighton-lanes-blend-500g.html

Coffee Compass are a total pleasure to deal with and if not Brighton Lanes, you might find something else in their range that sounds good for your taste.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rave Italian Job or Stewartscoffees Italian Espresso perhaps?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a look at this thread, too:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22987-Deep-tasting-chocolatey-beans


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Another vote for Brighton Lanes. I use it regularly with my Classic. Wonderful coffee. Also Sweet Bourbon. I am currently resting my latest bag before I dive in.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Hi Nick, how's it going?


Hi Phil! I think the polite way to put it would be that I'm learning from my mistakes! I'm using the Gaggia plastic tamper, which isn't helping. I bought some Starbucks beans because they were (almost) free. Very dark roast...VERY dark. I was experimenting with 40+ second extractions and ended up with a talcum powder grind which blocked the basket. The hot water ended up venting through that vertical tube into the drip tray. It took me ages to work out what was going on. I have just done a 9 sec extraction and finally got something worth drinking, much to my surprise. I had a notion that anything less than 25 secs would be wrong. Not sure where I got that idea. My doses are all 14g or so and I aim for a ratio of 1.6.

I think I need to hurry up and get a clicky tamper but I'm confused by the sizes...what size is best?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

need a decent tamper that fits the basket

and some decent fresh beans ( charbucks will not be fresh )

A 9 second extraction is crazy fast , i can't comment on how it tastes but i suspect you are just using poor quality beans and trying to work around them

You are under extracting very dark roasted , possibly stale beans .

By this i mean the beans are so dark that a nominal extraction might taste bitter

you are compensating this bitterness by massively under extracting them ...balancing out the bitter beans with a quick ( sour like extractions ) shot


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not sold on the beans! Aware of their drawbacks but thought they would be OK for practising with. Not such a good idea. At least I've learned something.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wot he said. Starbucks beans are so heavily charred that there is almost no acidity present, which is why a 9" gusher won't make you pull a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp. Any other less savagely roasted bean would be quite sour at 9" I'd guess. If

Tamper wise if you have the standard Gaggia basket then anything between 58 and 58.4 will fit. I don't know about the 58.5, I believe they work well in a VST but can't say about the classic basket as I haven't tried anything bigger than my Knock 58.35.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's just false economy to buy bad beans to " practice with " if you a darker roast style get couple of kg of ij from rave. They are not expensive in the slightest


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi

if you have a look round hasbeans website some good reviews and reasonable prices.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

bella barista do some italian espresso blends, which are worth a try if you like that sort of thing.

if you want to try something different - but still big and rich - try the breakfast bomb blend from has bean. it's got a very decent kick to it without being at all roasty or bitter.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Tamper wise if you have the standard Gaggia basket then anything between 58 and 58.4 will fit.


 I bought my Classic from Phil104 and I think he might have upgraded the basket so I'd better wait for his input.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

GNL said:


> bella barista do some italian espresso blends, which are worth a try if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> if you want to try something different - but still big and rich - try the breakfast bomb blend from has bean. it's got a very decent kick to it without being at all roasty or bitter.


here's the link:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/breakfast-bomb-mk6-2014


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's a VST it will say so and have a QR code to the test data. If it has nothing it may be the standard one. Either way a 58 will fit (albeit slightly loose as they're often less than nominal) and a 58.35 will be just the ticket. Unless you're considering a 58.5...


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Is breakfast bomb darker than what's in the Hasbean espresso taster pack? They were all too weedy for me. Then again, I mostly used them in a moka pot and I was just learning about grinding so I probably didn't do them justice. Here they are:


Blake Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)

Brazil Fazenda Passeio Pulped Natural Rubi

Jabberwocky Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)

Jailbreak Espresso Blend (Mk 2, 2015)

Kicker Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick H. said:


> I bought my Classic from Phil104 and I think he might have upgraded the basket so I'd better wait for his input.


Hi Nick,

I wish that I had thrown away the plastic tamper (it's one of the first things that one is recommended to do - I probably should have thrown away all the stuff that I didn't use but which came with the Classic when I got it). I didn't upgrade the basket or rather eventually I did (to a VST 18gm) but I continue to use that. The basket that I first used with the Classic and got good results with is the one that was in the portafilter and it's an unbranded, double basket. In order of priority, apart from some good, fresh beans, I'd get a tamper and as in a post above you can go up to about 58.3 to 58.4. I started out with a 58mm tamper from Bella Barista (their own branded one) but upgraded that a Torr as sold in a group buy organised by the wonderful coffee chap. You don't need a clicky tamper - I don't use much pressure at all when I'm tamping (grind fine, distribute well, tamp light). After a tamper, I'd consider getting a branded basket, something like this from coffeehit

http://coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g

(If you can get round to Brockley, they will do a walk in sale to save on postage).

And - advertise your wants on the forum.

Hope this helps, Phil

Your other option is to advertise on the forum


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick H. said:


> Is breakfast bomb darker than what's in the Hasbean espresso taster pack? They were all too weedy for me. Then again, I mostly used them in a moka pot and I was just learning about grinding so I probably didn't do them justice. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Blake Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)
> ...


Strength is dictated by brewing. If roasty flavours are what you're looking for then definitely try another roaster.

From that starter pack the one I would recommend (given the brief) would be Brazil Fazenda Passeio Pulped Natural Rubi. Infact any of the Brasils are sweet , rich and chocolatey when brewed adequately. As a wild card option - the Burundi Mutara Hill Natural is really big , deep and rich.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought some Illy decaf beans (as I like the tin and they were reduced to £1.50 in Tescos), not had any problems with them and actually produces a passable cuppa (in a flat white). Might have to get some more for an evening when I need sleep..


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhys

That's cheap! Wonder if nationwide or store specifc?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Rhys
> 
> That's cheap! Wonder if nationwide or store specifc?


They were on a reduced 'scab' stand, about a half dozen tins - probably hit the shelf date. A few were dented.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

Nick H. said:


> Is breakfast bomb darker than what's in the Hasbean espresso taster pack? They were all too weedy for me. Then again, I mostly used them in a moka pot and I was just learning about grinding so I probably didn't do them justice. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Blake Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)
> ...


not darker, no - they roast pretty light across the board. but it is a more aggressive coffee in terms of the blend - very rich and bold. the idea of it is that it provides a wake-you-up-smack-around-the-chops morning caffeine kick.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

but if you want "dark" then avoid has bean. in fact, avoid most modern specialty roasters. something like monmouth or ozone get close to a good medium but certainly not dark.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe use the opportunity to expand the palate . Try some medium roasts - coffees with body and depth .


----------

